# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Hash e password-it ne mac os x?

## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Pershendetje.

A mund te me thote njeri nqs eshte e mundur te nxjeresh hash te passwordit te nje sistemi Mac Os x lion 10.7 duke lexuar particionin nga nje windows xp?
Hdd e nje kompjuteri macbook pro e kam ven ne nje pc tjeter i cili ka win xp , mund te lexoj dile-t qe ka hdd duke perdorur hfs explorer por nuk e di si funksionon ruajtja e passwordit ne kte sistem.
E kam bere kte gje per sistemet windows por nuk jam shum familiar me sistemet lunux kur vjen puna tek ruajtja e hasheve dhe attributet e fileve.
Me hfs explorer arrij te shikoj particionin dhe te shikoj listen e fileve por nuk jam i sigurte qe mund ti lexoj apo jo.

Flm.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Te duhet ShadowHashData nga dscl ose te duhet te decriptosh hash ne .plits file i shadow user copy ne /var/db/dslocal/nodes/default/users/  po pac fat me decriptimin e hasheve

----------


## xfiles

Po a nuk i bie me shkurt t'a instalosh nga e para?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

xfiles , sisitemi eshte ne nje macbook qe ka password biosi qe nuk te lejon te besh asgje pervecse boot nga particioni origjinal i kompjuterit.
Ardi flm per pergjigjet por nuk besoj se mund ta coj deri ne fund kte pun , do filloj te mesoj pak me shum per linux se tgjith ato qe gjeta qenkan skripte.
Nuk ka ndonje program per windows qe te lexoj username.plist dhe te nxjerri hashet?
Cfare algoritmi pedor ky sistem per hashet?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Paranoiac une me thene te drejten nuk e di per cfare i do hashes.... do se s'ben passordin e atij robit per te patur accesss te online accounts te tipit apple acc etj etj???
Apo do thjesht ta nderrosh passwordin? Se passwordin e nderron ose me nje boot CD/USB ose duke boot me Single User mode command+s gjate bootit edhe ne shell. 
Ose mund te instalosh rEFIt edhe te besh boot nga usb apo cd nqs do edhe ta riformatosh (pavaresisht nese ka firmware passord on boot apo jo).... dmth nqs e qarteson ate qe do te besh ndoshta te sugjerojme ndonje zgjidhje te thjeshte

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Behet fjal per nje Macbook pro 13" (late 2011) , ka kod ne bios i cili nuk te le te futesh ne single user mode , nuk te lejon te besh boot nga asnje particion pervec atij qeka per momentin , kshu qe un po shpresoja te gjeja passwordin e os x duke e hapur hdd ne nje pc tjeter dhe me shpresen qe do mund ta gjeja passwordin (ta provoja te pakten), mbase ka perdorur te njejtin edhe per biosin edhe per os x. Per ti heque kodin e biosit thjesht eshte e pamundur me sa kam lexuar ne internet.
Tani besoj se kto jan menyrat , gjetja e hasheve me shpresen se ky tipi ca ven ndonji pass te thjeshte , ose te pakten te hiqja passwordin nga pc tjeter sa per te bere log in tek osx.
Po shikoj se mos gjej ndonji macbook pro te njejte qe te futem ne single user mode dhe te bej kto qe po mundohem te bej nga xp-ja.
A e di njeri cfare algoritmi perdor per pass ky os x?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ehhh sa gjate i paske ra o shoku... sa leke me jep ta them une si behet per 30 minuta e gjitha?  :ngerdheshje: 

Ti marrim me rradhe shpejt e shpejt?

*Problemi
Boot ne SUM* (lol kshu quhet) Single User Mode me root access te perkohshem.

OK fakti qe ti po luan me HD me thote qe e ke hapur MAC edhe garancia ka ik per lesh. Keshtu nga ky problem e ke hequr mendjen. Me kujdes vere HD ne vendin e tij duke shpresu qe nuk ke dhjere ndonje gje deri tani.

1. Ndrysho sasine e  RAM . Shto apo hiq RAM nuk ka rendesi. Rendesi ka qe sasia e RAM mos e jete e njejta si ne momentin qe ke fik kompjuterin. Ne rastin tone meqe eshte Macbook PRO po themi hiqe. Perdor doreza antistatike nqs ke... meqe dyshoj shume mos prek gjithsesi kontaktet me dore... kujdes RAMin nga ngarkesat statike.

2. Lere RAMIN qe hoqe menjane, mbylle dhe ndize kompjuterin. Sapo te degjosh per here te pare ate zhurmen karakteristike chime qe ben kur ndizet, mbaj shtyp CMD+OPTION+P+R. Mos i lesho derisa komjuteri te ristartoje. Pasi te ristartoje dhe te beje perseri ate tingullin karkteristik, thjeshte leshoji vetem nje cast edhe shtypi prape per here te dyte. Prit prape sa te ristartoje dhe te beje perseri ate tingullin per here te trete dhe perserit te njejtin veprim edhe nje here tjeter derisa te degjosh zhurmen per here te katert.

3. Ne momentin qe degjon tingullin per here te katert leshoji ata butona edhe shtyp CMD+S. *Kjo te fut te Single user mode*. Qe ketu mund te *ndryshosh passwordi*n apo te besh veprime te tjera si root. Per te mesuar saktesisht si ndryshohet password lexo file qe te kam bashkelidhur. Nuk kam nerva te ta shkruaj ketu gjere e gjate. Lexoje vete po spertove se eshte nje manual i shkurter fare 24 faqe.

4. Fike macbookun edhe me kujdes vendos RAM perseri ku ishte. Bej kujdes se jane pajisje te ndjeshme ndaj yndyres se lekures edhe pluhurit edhe mund ta ndikojne performacen.

5. Lexoje e rilexoje derisa ta kuptosh mire e te jete bere reflex.


Manuali: http://www1.datafilehost.com/d/79823ea7
passwordin e ke ne rep.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Qe mos ngaterrohesh... te manuali ke pjesen e pare qe te jep nje zgjidhje te thjeshte per te marre admin account. Pjese e tjera jane per gjera te tjera. Per kuriozitetin tend ke edhe pjesen per hashet ne fund kapitulli 5 dhe 6 po qe mu me duken outdated.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Flm per ndihmen , po e kam provuar edhe kte menyre por kjo nuk funksionon me modelet (late 2011).
Garancia ska rendsi nqs e ke parasysh ca dua te them  :perqeshje: 
Gjithsesi rrofsh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

E sigurte? E di cke... a ma shet mu?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

E sigurte. Ca cmimi jep?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Meqe e ke Firmware Locked edhe pa password EUR 200 me duket cmim i arsyeshem! Dmth gjithmone nqs eshte estetikisht i paster... jo i vrare i gervishtur etj...

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Un po beja shaka por me ate cmim do ta kisha blere vet , mua thjesht ma kan dhen per ti heq pass.
Flm per ndihmen gjithsesi.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Un po beja shaka por me ate cmim do ta kisha blere vet , mua thjesht ma kan dhen per ti heq pass.
> Flm per ndihmen gjithsesi.


Nejse s'ishte pa llogjike tu pat parasysh qe te tregu telefonave shiten 13" 2011 per 600 eur... me pazar apo me mik shko edhe 450. Edhe ata jane ne gjendje pune dhe unlocked.

A te jap edhe nje mendim te fundit? Nuk njef ndonje shok apo dike tjeter qe te kete nje macbook? Them shok sepse per kete pune do te duhet dikush qe ka besim te ti. Nqs ai ka nje mac book i ben nje clone hdd te atij. Me metoden e gjate sector per sector ne HD qe ke. Nuk ka shume rendesi ca macbook ka ai edhe sa errors mund te shkaktoje... ty te duhet vetem nje boot fillestar se pastaj e instalon 10.8.x nga nje usb e jashtme. Une po te jepsha image nga air-i im per prove, po i bi ta formatoj komplet vetem per kete pune. Nuk ia merr me qera dot ndonjerit aty ke tregu telefonave per ca ore nje macbook pro? Kjo me duket e vetmja zgjidhje e shpejte dhe llogjike he per he.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Kshu po mendoja dhe un po kam frik se po te instalosh os tjeter mbase nuk te lejon biosi te besh boot.
Them se po te ve hdd ne pc tjeter dhe thjesht te heq pass nuk do ket problem.

----------


## @lt

Kam pasur une te njenjtin problem dhe i kam provuar te gjitha keto qe keni thene me siper dhe pa rezultat, edhe me clone hdd nuk funksionon.

----------

